# Pollinators and other critters



## BrentC (Aug 31, 2017)

Took these during my lunch yesterday.   One of the issue I have, especially with yellow flowers and white, is I usually get them blown out with the flash.   I can use less flash power but then I might not get proper lighting on the subject.   These golden rods are always an issue and doesn't help when its nice and sunny.
Anybody have advice on handling this?  Or just something I have to deal with and fix in post?
Also do they seem to dark?  Looked fine back home when editing but looking at these at work they seem a little dark.  My work computers are not calibrated so I think that is the issue.
If anybody has any comments, opinions or criticism please feel free because I had a bit of a hard time editing them.   Looking back I should have used the adjustment brush on the goldenrods.

1. Green-eyed bee



Green-eyed bee by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. Green Sweat Bee



Green Sweat Bee by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3. Honey Bee



Honey Bee by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4. Wasp



Wasp by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5. Shield Bug



Shield Bug by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

6. Mating Ambush Bug



Mating Ambush bugs by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

7. Wasp



Wasp by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 31, 2017)

Personally, my tastes run toward the dark side, so they look great to me!


----------



## BrentC (Aug 31, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Personally, my tastes run toward the dark side, so they look great to me!



Thanks Dean.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Aug 31, 2017)

Brent,
First, I like the Green Sweat Bee the best.  Nice colors on that little critter.  

Secondly, I can't image not using a calibrated monitor.  I've been doing that for at least the last five years.  When I did, almost everything I had needed to be reprocessed because the colors were off enough that I didn't like the results.  The monitor on this machine and the machine where I process my images are both calibrated.  It will make a big difference.  I encourage you to consider purchasing a calibration device and then keep your monitor calibrated on a schedule.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 31, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Brent,
> First, I like the Green Sweat Bee the best.  Nice colors on that little critter.
> 
> Secondly, I can't image not using a calibrated monitor.  I've been doing that for at least the last five years.  When I did, almost everything I had needed to be reprocessed because the colors were off enough that I didn't like the results.  The monitor on this machine and the machine where I process my images are both calibrated.  It will make a big difference.  I encourage you to consider purchasing a calibration device and then keep your monitor calibrated on a schedule.



The monitors at home that I edit on are calibrated.  My work monitors are not.   When I was posting these images from work they looked much darker than i usual notice at work.  I just wanted to confirm if anybody else noticed it was too dark therefore requiring recalibration of my home monitors.  It's been a couple of months since my last calibration.  Should probably do it anyways.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 31, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Brent,
> First, I like the Green Sweat Bee the best.  Nice colors on that little critter.
> 
> Secondly, I can't image not using a calibrated monitor.  I've been doing that for at least the last five years.  When I did, almost everything I had needed to be reprocessed because the colors were off enough that I didn't like the results.  The monitor on this machine and the machine where I process my images are both calibrated.  It will make a big difference.  I encourage you to consider purchasing a calibration device and then keep your monitor calibrated on a schedule.



Oh and yes that Green Sweat bee is pretty cool.  First time I saw one and too bad I couldn't get a better shot at it.  Hopefully I get a chance to see another one.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 31, 2017)

These are great.  They do not look overly dark to me at all.  I do tend to favor darker images but I can see the detail in the blacks on these so I think it's just your work monitor.  Damn jobs always getting in the way of our fun!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 1, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> These are great.  They do not look overly dark to me at all.  I do tend to favor darker images but I can see the detail in the blacks on these so I think it's just your work monitor.  Damn jobs always getting in the way of our fun!



Thank you


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 1, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Steven Dillon said:
> 
> 
> > Brent,
> ...



Ah, OK.  Now that I understand things.....  Yes, they do look a tad dark.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 1, 2017)

Great shots brent.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 1, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great shots brent.



Thanks Logan


----------

